# Mr & Mrs Grinch Ideas



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Found a makeup artist who worked on thew Grinch Movie to help make the prosthetics for us. These are the first sculpts. Will post more pics as he makes progress.
We made gloves out of loose weave spandex and he is dying them and threading matching hair through them.
My wife has been sewing the costumes, they are looking great.


----------



## hobbyguy (Oct 1, 2006)

Costumes turned out great. here is a pic of Mrs, hopefully i can re-size mine soon
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/?action=view&current=DSCN2456.jpg
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/?action=view&current=DSCN2457.jpg
http://s130.photobucket.com/albums/p246/hobbyguy_photos/?action=view&current=DSCN2449.jpg


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh wow  Those turned out great. Bet your guests were amazed.


----------

